# Not sanding Gardz new drywall



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Just want to be clear on Gardz procedure. Still getting emails about it which I dont mind at all but I suppose I was never clear on the sanding aspect.

So here are the details.

We dont sand Gardz on new board. The reason is because Gardz is water-like and dissipates into the mud and board. You can burn through it fairly easy over mudded areas and you wont necessairly be able to see that you did until you get your finish paint on it then you'll be like 

We do address certain areas if need be.


----------

